# Convert Digital camera to webcam??



## taijiboyz

Hi, 

I have a Canon SD10 and I was wondering if it were possible to convert this into a PC webcam.  What software and/or hardware would I need to accomplish this?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## The_Other_One

You just need a basic capture card to do so.  I did it all the time with my external USB card(which I'm trying to sell if your intersted)

The only problem with using regular camera's is that they tend to cut off after 10 minutes or so if they aren't recording or something.  Leave yours on for a while and you'll see what I mean.  I beleive it will even if it's connected to the wall, the power save mode tends to kick in...


----------



## kobaj

I have never heard of this but good luck if it works. Also there should be something in the settings to shut off that power save thingy.


----------



## The_Other_One

*shakes head*  I was thinking camcorder, but it'll work either way if you have TV-Out.

As for power save mode, there's really no way to disable it on most camera's...


----------



## surangasa

*How To Buy A Capture Card (What Conditions To Look For)*

Yeah! Where To Get A Capture Card (Cheapest) That Works To Convert My Digital Camera To A WebCam Online? The Right Answer To This Questions Vital For Me so Please Email me at [email protected]


----------

